# Daytona Reptile National Breeders Expo 2013



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Is anyone other than Josh's Frogs going to vend at the show this year? Josh's frogs has really nice stuff and did really like to meet them but I'm more looking for pairs of pumilios. I don't want to make the trip there if the frogs in looking for wont be there.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Personally I would not recommend buying pumilio from a show unless you know the person. You are better off looking for people on here. Mark Pulawski (sorry Mark for butchering the last name) is a great person to check with and he is down your way.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Yea maybe ill just check with him to see what he has available and if I could come to his place and picks some frogs out with patterns I like.
Thanks for the suggestion


----------

